# Excellent Service



## baksteen8168 (7/11/14)

Just wanted to Post in the vendors section too and say thank you for the excellent service you supply. Can not wait to try the new line of juices you are bringing in.

To see what I am on about, click on the following.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-252#post-142085

Thanks again Sir Hugo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (7/11/14)

Awesome bro. If your happy then we are happy. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Awesome bro. If your happy then we are happy. Enjoy


VERY happy!


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

Well done Sir Vape, Such service wins loyalty. In the market place today, loyalty is where it is all at.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/11/14)

Thanks guys


----------

